# presento mi proyecto (auto electrico)



## stalker94 (Ene 3, 2011)

hola amigos me llamo fernando y tengo 17años pero eso no me detiene asisto a una escuela tecnica (tecnicos mendocinos 4-121 mendoza-argentina) 

bueno el tema es que siempre me a gustado la tegnologia la electronica y en especias el medio ambiente por esos e estado diceñando en mi mente un auto electrico basandome en mi conosimientos y mi abilidad manual y mental (mi iq es 110 pero eso no importa) y lo que e leido en el foro y en otros lados​

corrijanmen si me equiboco en algo  

perdonen por los errores ortograficos

con que cuento actualmente

tengo muchas herramientas 
conocimente medienamente aceptables en electronica y mecanica
tengo un tio mecanico y otro chapista
condicion economica:clace media
diponibilidad de materiales vivo serca de la ciudad de mendoza tengo como 10 electronicas serca... chacaritas por todos lados y  probedores de materiales por todas partes tanto nuevos como usadas


bueno aca les precento mi idea:

tengo idea de vasarme en este auto: 









Comienzo Fabricación: 1960( solo 3 años)
Término de Fabricación: 1963
Origen: Alemania
Denominación Original: BMW 700
Carrocería: Sedán autoportante
Puertas: 2
Motor: BMW Bicilindrico horizontal
Ciclo: 4 tiempos
Ubicación: Trasero horizontal
Cilindrada (cm3): 697
Número de Cilindros: 2
Diámetro x Carrera (mm): 78 x 73
Relación de Compresión: 7,0:1
Potencia (CV): 30
Régimen (r.p.m): 5.000
Par Motor (mKg): 5,1
Régimen (r.p.m): 3.400

Tracción: Trasera
Refrigeración: Aire
Combustible: Nafta común
Sistema de Combustible: Carburador  Solex 34 PCI
Velocidades: 4
Relación Final: 5,43 : 1
Capacidad Combustible (litros): 33
Peso Vacio (Kg): 630
Largo (mm): 3.540
Ancho (mm): 1.480
Alto (mm): 1.345
Distancia entre Ejes (mm): 2.120
Trocha Delantera (mm): 1.270
Trocha Trasera (mm): 1.200
Frenos (Delanteros / Traseros): Tambor - Tambor
Dirección: Piñón y cremallera
Suspensión Delantera: Indep, paralelogramo deformable, resortes helic.
Suspensión Trasera: Indep, semi  ejes, resortes helic.
Neumáticos: 5,20 x 12"
Generador Eléctrico: Dynastar 12V 24A
Detalle: Palanca al piso, Butacas reclinables

Consumo Promedio (Km/l): 13,8 *
Aceleración 0 a 100 Km/h (s): 34,2 *
Velocidad Máxima (Km/h): 118 *


decarlos700 hay otro modelos como el sl




pros:-el libiano
      - aerodinamico
       -es chico
       -es muy barato (lo puedo llegar a conseguir mas barato que una bateria)
       -no necesitaria mucho poder(ya que de fabria biene con un motor de 2 cilindros)
      - no paga impuestos por la antiguedad
       -los repuetos se consiguen hasta en la verduleria
       -le puedo remplasar la mayoria de las piesas por fibra de vidrio
       -es traccion tracera por ende trendria un mejor agarre 
       -tiene el motor atras que nos dice esto tiene semi ejes por ende puedo conectar un  motor a cada semi eje
        estetica no es un ferrari pero es bastante atractibo estando como se debe


contras:como se fabrico tan poco tiempo hay pocos ejemplares andando 

 bueno 

ahora el tema de los motores y las barerias


baterias:







estas baterias llamadas de helicoptero


son de 12 v 55ah pero yo e visto hasta de 150ah

son capaces de entregar hasta 1000amper de golpe

este modelo en especial reinde:

RINDE: 120 minutos con una descarga de 25 Amperes / 300 Watts) 

por cada bateria si coloco 4 tendria 100amper a 120min o 25 amprer a 480min

o 50 amper a 240 min y asi sucesivamente o no!! esto estara sujeto a muchas cosas como la disminucion de potencia acasionada por el mismo peso del vehiculo

esta en especial bale 1750 pero si contacto un probedor y compro unas cuatro conceguiria mejor precio

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-103312667-bateria-optima-yellow-top-tuning-car-audio-ciclado-profundo-_JM_


motor:

http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?hl=es&langpair=en|es&u=http://www.golfcarcatalog.com/catalog/index.cfm%3Ffuseaction%3Dcatalog%26parent_id%3D1244

e pensado usar los motores de los carros de golf que facilmente podria conseguir en una chacarita

segun lo que e estado averiguando  van desde los 8 v hasta los 48v con unas revoluciones desde las 150 a las 3000rpm segun si es directo o con reductor y de 150 a 200 w 

miren este
http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/electric-golf-cart-motor-and-axle-as-well-as-controller-206574941.html

pero no logro consegui informacion concreta del consumo en amper y de cuantos w son 


motor 1

http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/traction-motor-for-golf-car-259938052.html

motor 2

http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/dc-motor-for-golf-car-247962748.html

aca hay una pagina que los vende

http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?hl=es&langpair=en|es&u=http://www.golfcarcatalog.com/catalog/index.cfm%3Ffuseaction%3Dcatalog%26parent_id%3D1244


parte electronica:

 seguro me ayudan ustedes y los profes de la escuela

seguro nesecitare un cargador de baterias montado directamente en el auto  . reguladores de voltaje.muchas cosas mas que no se  


 esto no es para ahora sino que para cuando se un poco mas mayor como 18 o 19 años
 pero queria comensar a diceñarlo y  pensar en todos los puntos a tener en cuenta

y escuchar todas sus consejos que solo una persona con experiencia propia podria darme
propuestas y criticas


----------



## Beamspot (Ene 4, 2011)

Los motores eléctricos de coche trabajan a 'alta tensión', más de 500V. Así que las baterías mejor colocarlas en serie.

Cuantos menos amperios, mejor. Las pérdidas por efecto joule son imprtantes.

La electrónica es mucho más complicada de lo que pueda parecer. Sobre todo si quieres recuperar la energía de la frenada.

La carga de las baterías es más compleja de lo que parece al tener que poner muchas en serie.

Cuidado con los problemas reales que hay ocultos. Nos hacen mucha propaganda sobre los coches eléctricos, pero nos ocultan muchas realidades que nos los harían ver con otros ojos, simplemente porque a alguien le interesa. Por ejemplo, por aquí la luz acaba de subir un 10% este semestre, acumulado a otro 10% del año pasado, y para colmo, la mayoría de esta luz se genera a partir de energía fósil.


----------



## stalker94 (Ene 4, 2011)

lo quiero usar para ir a la universidad vivo a unos 15 km


----------



## RobertRoig (Ene 11, 2011)

Hay motores a voltajes mas bajos, con lo que suben los amps 130A a 48V 2000rpm cuando compres el motor compra el controlador... a mi me vino con un pedal incluido... me peguaron un palo con los costes de transporte... que flipas. si compras internacional... pide EMS. aunque te cueste mucho mas caro.
Luego las baterias... 100Kg de baterias no es ninguna tonteria... y si te compras unas que sean buenas, tendrán .. yokese, muchos ciclos.. pero se gastan... y va pperdiendo capacidad... eso significa que en 5 años, las tendras que cambiar... y valen lo mismo que un porsche de segunda mano...
mi problema de momento es que nadie me ayuda... no tengo un solo amigo que sea mecanico, ni novios de amigas ni parientes... tengo un amigo que es ingeniero... pero nunca tiene tiempo.

PERO LO CONSEGUIRÉ!
un iq de 110 no es nada especial... por cierto. Claro está que se trata de usarlo bién...
vives en argentina, ahí no enseñan a escribir? 
(yo tengo perdón si me equivoco porque mi lengua es otra...)


----------



## xmicro (Ene 14, 2011)

Felicitaciones a stalker por su proyecto. El motor de carrito de golf estaría bien, y las pilas y el acelerador, y el cargador. Ten en cuenta que la velocidad no será gran cosa (la de un carrito de golf, quizás unos 30km/h?). 

Hay unas  baterias de gel marca AlphaCell pesan 30kg cada una y otorgan 195 amperios hora 12v.
10 de esas te darían 300 kg de peso pero 120V y 195 Amperios Hora (si las pones en serie)
O puedes arreglar menos voltaje y más amperaje, si las pones en paralelo.


----------



## octavio2 (Ene 15, 2011)

Michelin y Siemens fabrican ruedas con el motor integrado (buscar motorueda), podrias poner esas ruedas delante y asi tener un hibrido 4x4  ademas de ahorrar espacio.Aunque me parece un proyecto muy ambicioso para alguien con una ortografia tan floja,lo que indica poca lectura.Ademas sera dificil legalizar el coche.Por otro lado ,si lo consigues,te puede servir como proyecto de fin de carrera.


----------



## Beamspot (Ene 21, 2011)

¿Alguien se ha entretenido en calcular cuanto CO2 emite un coche eléctrico 'reconvertido', comparado con lo que emitía esta antes de la reconversión?

Y si a alguien se le ocurre decir que los coches eléctricos no emiten CO2, se merece el palo que nos están clavando las eléctricas hoy en día, pero por triplicado.


----------



## xmicro (Ene 21, 2011)

Beamspot dijo:


> ¿Alguien se ha entretenido en calcular cuanto CO2 emite un coche eléctrico 'reconvertido', comparado con lo que emitía esta antes de la reconversión?
> 
> Y si a alguien se le ocurre decir que los coches eléctricos no emiten CO2, se merece el palo que nos están clavando las eléctricas hoy en día, pero por triplicado.




Todo depende de donde tomes la electricidad. Y en qué pais vivas.
Por ejemplo en España, lamentablemente solo un 33% se obtiene de energía hidráulica
Un 38% se obtiene del carbón

http://www.gstriatum.com/energiasol...-de-la-electricidad-en-espana-por-greenpeace/

http://cochesconchispa.com/¿cuanto-co2-emite-un-coche-electrico/

Según la página anterior: 
_Aquellos coches que no queman una sola gota de combustible para su funcionamiento y que *ahorrarían miles de toneladas de CO2 y otras partículas en nuestras ciudades. Esta frase es cierta, *pero si ahora te digo que según cálculos de Iberdrola las emisiones de un coche eléctrico rondan los 45 gramos de CO2 por kilómetro. Ahora, respira profundo que voy con la explicación...
_
En España consume 45 gramos de CO2 por kilometro.


Hay otro sitio que dicen que un coche de combustion interna:
_La emisión de este gas por un vehículo tiene relación con el consumo de combustible: los *motores de gasolina emiten 2,3 kg de CO2 por cada litro de gasolina quemado *y los motores diésel 2,6 kg de CO2 por cada litro de gasóleo. Un coche en marcha emitirá una cantidad de CO2 proporcional por cada kilómetro que recorra quemando combustible. Normalmente se mide en gramos por kilómetro.
_
http://eco.microsiervos.com/practico/que-es-emision-co2-kilometro-recorrido.html

Entonces en España, 
_Motor electrico: 45g de CO2 por kilometro
Motor gasolina: 2.3kg por cada litro_

Pero en Colombia, por lo menos, el 64% de la energía es hidráulica.  ()

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sector_eléctrico_en_Colombia

En Argentina, el porcentaje de energía renovable es el 41%.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sector_electrico_en_Argentina

Podría recomendar Colombia de entre estos tres paises, como un buen lugar donde construir un vehiculo totalmente electrico.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 21, 2011)

te recomiendo algo muy eficiente...comprate una scooter eléctrica...

ya existen, fuincionan, tienen alta autonomía, no hace ruido, no tenes que matarte haciendolo...
aun con voltajes bajos una descrga de alta corriente puede dañarte...

los motores que consumen mucha corriente producen mucha chispa...y además necesitan grandes contactores para darle arranque y freno....

yo compraría uan scooter...


----------



## Beamspot (Ene 21, 2011)

Según cálculos de los interesados, Iberdrola, un coche consumirá lo que a ellos les interese. La realidad es muy distinta. Ese 33% de enérgía hidráulica en España no es cierto, a duras penas, las energías renovables alcanzan el 20% de la energía eléctrica consumida anualmente. Otra cosa es la potencia instalada.

Y no es lo mismo decir que un coche eléctrico consume X gramos por Km que decir un Peugeot 206 con un motor eléctrico de tales características, muy parecido al Peugeot 206 gasoil de características similares, consumen X gramos el uno y Y gramos el otro en exactamente el mismo trayecto, yendo uno detrás del otro, por ejemplo.

Los coches eléctricos que ponen como ejemplo para realizar las pruebas son del tamaño de un go-kart, los prueban en llano y en circuitos urbanos, donde la diferencia con un coche de gasolina (no gasoil) sin Start&Stop es mayor. Y encima hay que ver con que coche lo comparan (no es lo mismo un peugeot 207 que un Range Rover gasolina 3000 turbo), y encima, a temperatura ideal de 20-25ºC, con carga lenta de baterías durante la noche, y calculando la generación eléctrica actual nocturna, a base de energía nuclear y eólica, y quizás también hidráulca, la que no se puede parar.

Salte un poco de estas especificaciones, pon temperatura de Andalucía en verano (40-45ºC), recarga rápida diurna, y circuito de autopista con carretera de montaña, coches en igualdad de condiciones de tamaño, peso, carga y velocidades, y verás como todo cambia.

Si además quieres rematar la faena, averigua que coches gastan y para quien trabajan los que dicen tantas cosas buenas de los eléctricos, y tantas cosas malas de los otros. Ah, y mira cuanto de ha subido la factura de la luz en casa.

Aunque soy un ferviente defensor de lo 'verde' y del ahorro energético, no creo ni en los paneles fotovoltaicos ni en el coche eléctrico tal y como está planteado el sistema actualmente, ni en la mentalidad consumista ni en la propaganda que nos están vendiendo, con, como mucho y con suerte, algunas medias verdades.

La única solución que veo realmente es la reducción del consumo energético, la generación distribuida local, el cambio de una mentalidad consumista donde el tamaño del coche (y su consumo) es inversamente proporcional al tamaño de ciertas partes del organismo humano por otra donde la eficiencia sea el paradigma, el uso de recursos naturales renovables para la mayoría de aplicaciones, tal y como hacían ya en su momento nuestros abuelos, y otro tipo de sociedad muy diferente del que nos venden tanto los 'verdes' como los 'anti-verde'.

Pero esa solución es peligrosa: disminuye al mínimo la dependencia y las necesidades, reduce el poder de ciertas empresas y lobbies, reduce los ingresos de los gobiernos, reduce el consumo y la economía, etc.


----------



## Dano (Ene 21, 2011)

> La única solución que veo realmente es la reducción del consumo energético, la generación distribuida local, el cambio de una mentalidad consumista donde el tamaño del coche (y su consumo) es inversamente proporcional al tamaño de ciertas partes del organismo humano por otra donde la eficiencia sea el paradigma,



Es por eso que me gusta el Fiat 600


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 22, 2011)

a mi me gusta el 500 jejeje

la realidad es que las comparaciones que hace nuestro amigo Beamspot...pueden tener un hilo de razón dependiendo el punto de vista...pero no se aplican en este momento, y de esa forma.

en pocas palabras...te equivocas amigo Beamspot...y te argumento por qué:

1) la generación y utilización de energías no renovables nunca jamás va a desaparecer
2) los vehículos eléctricos no tienen mayor autonomía, ni potencia, ni velocidad que uno a combustión interna
3) obviamente a mayor tamaño de motor mayor consumo y mayor gasto...pero con los eléctricos se busca reducir contaminación ambiental de monóxido de carbono y nitrógeno y la contaminación auditiva sobretodo
4) hay vehículos eléctricos con autonomías muy buenas, y velocidades crucero desde 60Km/h a 90Km/h...muy buenos útiles y eficientes en ciudad

no siempre se pueden hacer comparaciones, ni se pueden comparar cualquier cosa con cualquier otra.

según algunos estudios 1 cereza o 1 kiwi tienen aproximadamente la misma cantidad de vitamina C (acido ascórbico y ácido cítrico) que 6 naranjas...sin embargo es obvio que 1 cereza jamás te va a llenar como 6 naranjas...

o si?

saludos.


----------



## RobertRoig (Ene 22, 2011)

Lo bueno de las placas solares... es que (si las pones offgrid) consumes lo que generas... y como no generas KW ... pues tienes que controlar el consumo...

yo voy con el polar gordo, y mi mujer con el AC a 25ºC

a lo que era el hilo... el cálculo de la potencia de motores electricos es mas o menos igual desde 0...  los de gasolina los miden a 3450rpm... cada coche las rpm que mas de...
sin tener mucha idea, 80cv tenia mi coche, medidos como decia a todo meter, con un 10CV elèctrico por ejemplo... como se moveria? suponiendo que no hubiese diferencia de peso despues de cambiarlo...

y hacen o dicen que van a fabricar coches E... demasiado pequeños... las baterias pesan y abultan... si se tiene que ir con un carro gordo en plan autobus largo y pesado... el problema seria otro... 
y aparte valen un paston... para que quieres 2400 km de autonomia si normalmente no se gastan más que unos pocos al dia... a no ser que tengas que hacer un viaje largo... que te tienes que pillar un transporte público.
si vendieran YA opel ampera y no fuera por algo mas de 40,000€ .... ....

Viendo estos precios, es cuando dices.. pues lo de convertir un gasolina a electrico... vale la pena...
aunque te claven 2000€ por unas baterias de pocos AH...


----------



## xmicro (Ene 23, 2011)

Fijate en este link.
http://apamipe.blogspot.com/2010/09/convierte-su-propio-carro-electrico.html

Te puede dar una idea, para lo que quieres hacer.


La verdad que el carro electrico que si me gustaría conducir es un Tesla Roadster














El auto eléctrico Tesla Roadster rompe marca de recorrido



Los que piensen que los autos eléctricos no son una buena opción en lo que a autonomía se refiere, basta con echar un vistazo a lo que realizaron Simon Hackett y Emilis Preslgauskas en un Tesla Roadster.





La hazaña fue realizada en Australia como parte del Global Green Challenge en donde Hackett y su copiloto tomaron un Tesla Roadster 2008 y partieron de Alice Springs (al norte del país) y culminaron su trayecto a 183 kilómetros de Coober Pedy. Los 501 kilómetros fueron realizados con sólo una carga de su batería de ión-litio.

Según Tesla, se trata de un nuevo récord para un auto eléctrico. La marca previa también fue realizada por un Tesla (388 kilómetros) durante el Rallye Monte Carlo de Energías Alternativas celebrado en abril.






Cabe recordar que el Tesla Roadster además de ser un eficiente auto eléctrico también es todo un deportivo ya que según datos oficiales puede hacer el 0 a 100 km/h en 3,9 segundos y alcanzar una velocidad máxima de 200 km/h, además, su base es un Lotus Elise.






El coche ultradeportivo eléctrico Tesla Roadster aparecerá en el mercado Europeo a partir de mayo de 2009. Esto según el anuncio de la fábrica californiana para este Salón del Automóvil de Londres.

El precio asciende a 120.000 euros, de los cuales hay que depositar 50.000 para poder ordenarlo. La versión europea del Roadster es propulsado por un nuevo motor eléctrico potenciado, de acuerdo a Tesla aumentado de 184 kW a 221 kW .

Las capacidades de producción de la fábrica Tesla hacen que se deba esperar ese tiempo para poder verlos en las carreteras europeas.

Actualmente Tesla tiene pedidos en el mercado Norteaméricano de 1000 unidades, los que llevarán siempre según la empresa unos dos años de producción.

Este Roadster es el principio de una nueva gama de coches de Tesla para el 2011, también en el Salón de Londres, tiene previsto presentar un coche Sedán de Lujo, potenciado integramente por energía eléctrica.

Este tendrá un formato similar a un BMW serie 5. Según se anuncia, su precio será mucho menor, del orden de la mitad del de los Roadster.


```
http://www.terra.com.co/automovil/articulo/html/aum2321-el-auto-electrico-tesla-roadster-rompe-marca-de-recorrido.htm
```


----------



## mauriciopacheco12 (Ene 24, 2011)

interesante las opiniones pero yo tambien quiero construir un vehiculo electrico no hay como lo que uno hace yo consegui un motor de 24v 350w y hice un pwm para control de la velocidad de el motor el circuitos como estos hay muchos y las baterias tengo varias de 12v de 7a pues son de segunda pero no importa yo tambien estoy en esas y bueno adelante ok


----------



## xmicro (Ene 24, 2011)

mauriciopacheco12 dijo:


> interesante las opiniones pero yo tambien quiero construir un vehiculo electrico no hay como lo que uno hace yo consegui un motor de 24v 350w y hice un pwm para control de la velocidad de el motor el circuitos como estos hay muchos y las baterias tengo varias de 12v de 7a pues son de segunda pero no importa yo tambien estoy en esas y bueno adelante ok



*Puedes construir una bicicleta asistida eléctricamente con ese motor.*

Yo tengo uno que lo saqué de una e-scooter (electrica), el mio es 
24v corriente continua
250watts - 2500 rpm
14 Ah

Así que con cuatro baterias de 12v 7ah  obtengo los 14amperios y 24 voltios. (cada bateria peso aprox 2.kg = 8 kg.)


Le puse un sprocket en la rueda delantera, de la bicicleta todoterreno.  Pienso ponerle el motor adelante también, para aprovechar la cadena y los componentes que tenía la e-scooter.

Las baterias las pienso poner en el cuadro (marco) en un espacio que quedan bien.  Usaré los controles PWM y luces de la e-scooter.

El Proposito de esto es poder pedalear si se agotan las baterias (cosa que no se puede hacer con la e-scooter.

Cuando tenga armado el motor, les pongo alguna foto.


----------



## stalker94 (Ene 28, 2011)

xmicro dijo:


> Felicitaciones a stalker por su proyecto. El motor de carrito de golf estaría bien, y las pilas y el acelerador, y el cargador. Ten en cuenta que la velocidad no será gran cosa (la de un carrito de golf, quizás unos 30km/h?).
> 
> Hay unas  baterias de gel marca AlphaCell pesan 30kg cada una y otorgan 195 amperios hora 12v.
> 10 de esas te darían 300 kg de peso pero 120V y 195 Amperios Hora (si las pones en serie)
> O puedes arreglar menos voltaje y más amperaje, si las pones en paralelo.



si pero yo pensaba colocar 2 motores y fabirar una reduccion  

imaginatae en el carro de golf tiene unas ruedas de cuanto unos 20 30 cm de diametro 

el auto es rodado 13......  si pero esos me daria menos salida 

y fabricar un reductor por ejemplo de 3 velocidades baja media y alta  

como todos sabemos lo dificil es arrancar pero una vez que tomo valocidad

y con el tema de la energia 

vivo serca de varias plantas hidroelectricas asi que calculo que gran parte de la corriente que llega a mi casa probendra de ellas 

(en mi provincia no hay plantas nucleares ni de quema de combistible)creo 



y ademas miren esto

http://www.losandes.com.ar/notas/2010/6/20/sociedad-497518.asp







este quiche viaja a una velocidad de 60 km y tiene una autonomia de 30 km 



(voy a remarcar algunas cositas (no es que yo sea mejor pero son a mi pareser) )

el hombre uso una 147 (pesado y poco aerodinamico)

utilizo un motor de asensor (estos motores no funcionan a 120 v????)

dejo la caja del auto (a la final estamos en la misma seguimos con la misma ineficiencia y perdida de poder de un auto conbencional)

coloca las baterias  para lograr 72v (no le veo nada malo)

y si invento mi propio motor jajajaja auque si supiera bobinar motores


----------



## xmicro (Ene 31, 2011)

La ley argentina contempla los autos electricos:

*La autorización de la Municipalidad local (expediente Nº 20.636-B-09) se lo permite, ya que el Código de Tránsito Art. 50 inciso H posibilita y alienta este tipo de desarrollos. Además el auto tiene el seguro correspondiente para circulación en la vía pública.*

>Tomado del link que posteaste.

Esto es una excelente noticia!.  


Si. Tu auto es mas liviano, (650kg) pero debes sumarle:
- el peso de las 2 personas (140 kg minimo), 
- el peso de las baterias. (aprox 30kg por cada bateria)
- El peso de el motor o los  motores electricos.
- los accesorios (cargador de baterias, acelerador electronico, indicadores de consumo)

Pero debes restarle:
- El peso del motor a combustión que le quitas
- El peso de lo que no vas a a necesitar (tanque de gasolina, tubo de escape, carburador, y demás)

Una caja de cambios funciona tiene una serie de engranajes que le permiten al motor desarrollar mas velocidad con las mismas r.p.m. en el caso de las velocidades 3era, 4ta o 5ta, y mas fuerza pero menor velocidad, en el caso de Primera y Segunda marcha. (no sería similar al reductor de tres velocidades que quieres hacer?)


----------



## david levinson (Ene 31, 2011)

hola muy buenas tardes... yo tambien tengo unos diseños de ciclomotor electrico.. a diferencia del ya expuesto, el mio es autoabastecible... pero bue... como toso en nuestro pais argentino, hay que ser piquetero para que te pueda ayudar el gobierno... jajajaja... me canse de buscar auspiciantes,  y lo que trate de conseguir es la misma eficiencia de la combustion interna por combustible fosil.... la verdad... es que a mi parecer es re atractivo... pero hasta ahora el unico limite a mi imaginacion a mis ganas es la falta de dinero.... y bue... por ahi.. quien dice... nos ponemos de acuerdo entre alguno que tenga lo que necesito (dinero) y le metemos fichas..... saludos....

david


----------



## RobertRoig (Feb 1, 2011)

"el modulo de control electrico" que es? ... no lo tengo controlado...
yo pondria las baterias delante...


----------



## ALEJANDRO RIQUELME (Jul 13, 2011)

Todo, tus alcances estan en lo cierto , el tema de un auto electrico radica fundamentalmente en la energía ( autonomia ), , tipologias de los bancos de baterías , rendimiento de estas para tales fines puedes diceñar un sistema de control en cuatro cuadrantes regenarativo, aprovechar la cinetica en energia de carga, en fin pero reitero hay que dedicarse a estudiar el tema de la energía conservada.

para el circuito de control utiliza igbt de potencia en modulacion pwm, con esta configuración tendrás alta eficiencia.


----------



## poloki (Nov 13, 2011)

Si tenes  tiempo, tal vez lo mejor sería hacer un scooter con alguna moto chiquita, es menos peso y más simple. Hoy en día es normal ver ese tipo de vehículos por la ciudad. (También soy de Mendoza) llevan el motor integrado a la rueda trasera y dan unos 30km/h, con autonomía de casi 60km . Algún profesor te pude ayudar para modificar algún motor eléctrico de CC. Y sería más simple el control de aceleración, variando la tensión.
  De cualquier manera me parece que te falta mucha investigación previa. El 147 no solo deja la caja por el hecho de que permite un mejor desempeño del motor sino incluso con mejor “salida” ya que al ser eléctrico los C.V. son más constantes que en un motor a combustión que depende de un régimen de vueltas. Fabricar una caja para un automóvil no es muy simple si se comienza de 0 Sin las maquinas y los conocimientos que no son pocos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2012)

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&saf...302545db96af8d&bpcl=35277026&biw=1024&bih=595


http://www.taringa.net/posts/autos-motos/1260115/El-auto-electrico_-El-Volt.html


----------



## robocop (Nov 28, 2012)

hola amigos, al parecer tengo el mismo proyecto en mente, pues ya he hecho uno pero es demasiado ineficiente, lo presente como proyecto en la universidad, no es la gran cosa apenas mide 1.50 m de largo x 0.75 m de ancho. el motor tuve que utilizar un motor de arranque de vehículo de combustión el cual tiene un gran torque por lo cual demanda mucha corriente y su diseño es para que funcione unos pocos segundos o minutos...    

esta va pensando en los motores de montacargas eléctricos los cuales he visto por ahí que funcionan 36v, 48v  la verdad no son muy veloces pero se podría adaptar una caja de cambios como el compañero lo planteaba anteriormente


----------



## djstigma (Ago 4, 2014)

hola colegas, solo paso a aportar un dato que no todos lo saben
he reparado carros de golf, motos electricas, motores y controladores.
lo que les puedo asegurar es que los modulos de control pwm (controller)
biene limitado de fabrica el %50 aprox
porque lo se ?
el ultimo carro de golf que repare me hizo dudar en cuanto a las rpm que ofrecia el motor
siendo que fuera del carro volava y en el carro se arrastraba 
entonces la prueba que hice fue la siguiente, en funcionamiento normal el carro
entrega unos 40kh en velocidad, yo agarre y con un amigo le hice un puente al motor
en funcionamiento. osea mientras ivamos a su maxima velocidad lo desconectamos 
del controlador y lo conectamos directamente a las baterias
el resultado ? para empezar el pique o enpuje nos pego al respaldo y el carro llego
a los 80kh medidos por un auto normal
hicimos la misma pruba pero estando detenido, y literalmente patinaban las ruedas
y despues salia.
conclucion, el motor electrico es mejor por lejos
la unica desventaja que le veo es la duracion de las baterias. pero claro
depende cuanto quieran gastar en ellas.
en cuanto a las motos y autos electricos es igual, bienen limitados y creo que es 
bastante obio el porque. y por si piensan que  es por un tema de autonomia 

bueno un abrazo y espero les de animos para armar sus proyectos
pero eso si, armen sus propios pwm

PD: motor 36v  6 baterias 6v 80a, esto lo movia


----------



## Scooter (Ago 4, 2014)

Lógico al 1000%. El fabricante de carros de golf limita la velocidad para no matar a los que van dentro. Ese chasis y esa carrocería no permiten ir a mas velocidad con seguridad.
Pone un motor mas potente para que en una cuesta no se atasque, ahí si que entregará el 100% de potencia, para subir una cuesta a 40km/h no para bajarla a 200.


----------



## djstigma (Ago 4, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Lógico al 1000%. El fabricante de carros de golf limita la velocidad para no matar a los que van dentro. Ese chasis y esa carrocería no permiten ir a mas velocidad con seguridad.
> Pone un motor mas potente para que en una cuesta no se atasque, ahí si que entregará el 100% de potencia, para subir una cuesta a 40km/h no para bajarla a 200.



amigo, entiendo tu punto en el caso de un carrito de golf. 
pero que pasa con las motos y autos, tambien es por seguridad ?
sin ofender te digo que creo que aun no lo entiendes, hay mucho mas atras del tema
electrico. no quiero hacer mas aclaraciones por aca, pero con gusto por privado te respondere

PD:el chasis del carrito de golf esta muy bien hecho es mas, tiene partes de fiat 600
     frenos hidraulicos y te puedo asegurar que a 80kh es muy estable. deverias probarlo


----------



## Scooter (Ago 4, 2014)

No se, a día de hoy no he visto* absolutamente ningún vehículo eléctrico. 
Los que he visto pasar tienen velocidad "normal-legal" de la categoría a la que corresponden.

*Los he visto pasar por la calle, no los he visto por dentro. Si que he visto carretillas elevadoras de hace treinta años pero esas no cuentan.

Sin ánimo de ofender ni de crear polémica. Ni "jarto" de vino voy a ir en un carrito de golf a 80km/h. YO no lo voy a hacer, espero que cuando tu lo hagas lo hagas sin poner en riesgo a otros.
Yo mismo por hacer el idiota puse mi kangoo a 170km/h una vez, si, ya lo se que llega y probablemente pase. El resto del tiempo raramente paso de 110km/h. Ya no conduzco "como en los 80", ahora hay dos radares por cada metro de carretera y ya he visto demasiados accidentes de los demás en directo, si algún día me toca a mi espero que no me pase mucho y que no sea por hacer el ganso. Los 85CV los uso para subir un puerto a 120 no para bajar a 230.

Perdón por el ladrillo.


Volviendo al vehículo eléctrico tiene mucho sentido que el motor no esté "en puente" con las baterías.
El problema principal no es el motor, son las baterías y una buena forma de que duren mas es no ir "a tabla" todo el rato, si hace falta el motor rendirá el 100% en una aceleración o subiendo una cuesta pero no "a saco" todo el rato. Si así se hiciese la batería duraría minutos.
Los vehículos eléctricos no tienen ningún problema de prestaciones, ninguno. Tienen todos los problemas en la batería.


----------

